# Anchor winch for 12 foot Jon boat



## bassguytom (Mar 27, 2016)

I am looking for the best way to drop an anchor from the back of the boat. It's kind of small to be moving up front when I'm out by myself. Any suggestions would be appriciated.


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 28, 2016)

Check out one of this sites sponsors Anchor Wizard they seem to have most any problem covered.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not a winch, but you still might want to read this thread... richg99

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40179


----------



## jethro (Mar 28, 2016)

I see all these people with an electric windlass for an anchor, but on these small tin boats, I have to ask why? I just toss a small 20lb navy anchor out there.

Then again, I almost never anchor. If I'm fishing I'm moving. And if I'm not fishing I'm on shore.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think that the OP's original issue was with having to move around in his small boat to deploy the anchor. As you said, if it is a small anchor, perhaps no winch is necessary.

The thread that I posted the LINK to has an inexpensive device that allows one to hang their anchor over the bow or stern, and then release it without having to move in the boat. That might be enough to solve his problem.

You know, fishing sit-on-top kayaks almost all have an "anchor trolley". An "anchor trolley" is no more than two pulleys or rings; a circular line strung from bow to stern; and a larger ring through which the anchor line is fed. It allows the fisherman to deploy his anchor from right next to where he sits, and then, using the pulleys, move the anchor line feed to the bow, stern or even amidships. 

It can also be used with stickk-type anchors to help position the boat. I may add one onto my 1652 G3.

https://www.snaggedline.com/archive/index.php/t-5992.html







https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10855_-1?cm_mmc=pla-_-Boating+Marine+Anchoring+Docking+Accessories+Drifting+Anchoring-_-Google-_-Attwood+Lift+n+Lock+Standard+Anchor+Control&sku=015079023&kwid=productads-adid%5E87197254398-device%5Ec-plaid%5E78041091558-sku%5E015079023-adType%5EPLA







regards, richg99


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 28, 2016)

jethro said:


> I see all these people with an electric windlass for an anchor, but on these small tin boats, I have to ask why? I just toss a small 20lb navy anchor out there.
> 
> Then again, I almost never anchor. If I'm fishing I'm moving. And if I'm not fishing I'm on shore.



There are many reasons:
Problems with grip strength.
Not having to move position around the boat.
Rode management
frequent anchor deploy
Convenience


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 28, 2016)

When I read this early this morning it made me think. I actually had to go look to see if I had an anchor on my boat. The answer is nope. I use my stake out pole so much on the flats I guess an anchor isn't necessary.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 28, 2016)

i use a cheap scotty anchor lock and mount.it's been on my boat since i got it in 2010 and its still working flawlessly.i don't even need to get out of my seat to deploy/retrieve.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 28, 2016)

I consider an anchor as a basic safety item. 

I like that Scotty system! I have their rod holders (and really like them) and a mount that it would fit in.

I think I will pick one up one of these days

thanks for mentioning it!!


----------



## bassguytom (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm going with the Atwood anchor lock. This is exactly what I was looking for. I anchor in the river when Shad fishing.


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 29, 2016)

bassguytom said:


> I am looking for the best way to drop an anchor from the back of the boat. It's kind of small to be moving up front when I'm out by myself. Any suggestions would be appriciated.


depending on the bottom your anchoring to,,,,my 12 footer I tend to anchor from the stern,,,as that's where I'm sittin and I'm fat and lazy. but,, a mushroom anchor handles most bottoms in no current, and a small fluke type for rivers and current both are cheap new, and stupid cheeeep if you find them at fleamarkets or yardsales. that nice pulley gadget would be good mounted up front,,,you don't need a winch unless you did something way wrong. just a handy cleat to belay your anchor road too . we aren't dealing with that much poundage. 
but if its hooked up on the front you don't want top be pounding waves with it..personaly I just toss mine in a homedepot bucket.


----------

